# Guess the favorite movie of the user above you



## Somar (May 30, 2016)

Cause we don't have enough of these kind of threads.


----------



## Hodor (May 30, 2016)

Sharknado.


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 30, 2016)

Some obscure anime OVA


----------



## Funnybone (May 30, 2016)

Kimba the White Lion


----------



## Somar (May 30, 2016)

gremlins


----------



## Hat (May 30, 2016)

_Boku no Pico: The Motion Picture_


----------



## Leonid Brezhnev (May 30, 2016)

something by studio ghibli


----------



## alex_theman (May 30, 2016)

Cats Don't Dance


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 30, 2016)

The Room


----------



## Hat (May 30, 2016)

_Atlas Shrugged: Part I_


----------



## Somar (May 30, 2016)

The Cat in The Hat


----------



## Tempest (May 30, 2016)

_Atlas Shrugged: Part II _


----------



## SpacePanther (May 30, 2016)

The Black Cauldron


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 30, 2016)

Superbabies


----------



## SpacePanther (May 30, 2016)

The Wicker Man


----------



## Somar (May 30, 2016)

garfield the movie


----------



## c-no (May 30, 2016)

Some anime that involves tentacles and little girls.


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 30, 2016)

Terminator II: Revenge of the Fallen


----------



## Hat (May 30, 2016)

_How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying_


----------



## Hodor (May 30, 2016)

Breakin II: Electric Boogaloo


----------



## DZ 305 (May 30, 2016)

Something Dragonballs Related, idk nigga


----------



## Tempest (May 30, 2016)

_Gladiator _


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 30, 2016)

Gunnerkrig Court the Movie


----------



## Somar (May 30, 2016)

touhou the movie


----------



## x.eight.six.systems (May 30, 2016)

Touhou Anime Project


----------



## Abethedemon (May 30, 2016)

Birth of a Nation


----------



## 女鬼 (May 30, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln: Vampire hunter


----------



## Tempest (May 31, 2016)

The Ring


----------



## Tranhuviya (May 31, 2016)

Rear Window


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 31, 2016)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## Abethedemon (May 31, 2016)

The Fountain


----------



## Tempest (May 31, 2016)

_Lincoln_


----------



## Hat (May 31, 2016)

Back when you were still red-pilled it was _Triumph of the Will_.

Now it's the Spice Girls movie.


----------



## Tempest (May 31, 2016)

Hat said:


> Back when you were still red-pilled it was _Triumph of the Will_.
> 
> Now it's the Spice Girls movie.


I don't recall ever being "red pilled",  _Cowboy Bebop: the movie _


----------



## autisticdragonkin (May 31, 2016)

Angry Birds because it is about defending Judeo Christian values from Muslim invaders


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 31, 2016)

Spirited Away


----------



## AnOminous (May 31, 2016)

Hat said:


> Back when you were still red-pilled it was _Triumph of the Will_.
> 
> Now it's the Spice Girls movie.



Birth of a Nation.


----------



## Tempest (May 31, 2016)

_The Big Lebowski _


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 31, 2016)

Kill Bill


----------



## SpacePanther (May 31, 2016)

God's Not Dead


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 31, 2016)

Oliver and Company


----------



## SpacePanther (May 31, 2016)

The Lion King 2


----------



## admiral (May 31, 2016)

Space Buddies


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 31, 2016)

The Interview


----------



## Somar (May 31, 2016)

zookeeper


----------



## Rabbit Bones (May 31, 2016)

The Water Boy


----------



## Ntwadumela (May 31, 2016)

The Manchurian Candidate


----------



## Abethedemon (May 31, 2016)

Lawrence of Arabia


----------



## SpacePanther (May 31, 2016)

Mega Shark vs Giant Octopus


----------



## cypocraphy (May 31, 2016)

Welcome To The Dollhouse


----------



## DollJoints (May 31, 2016)

Water for Elephants


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 1, 2016)

Lucky Star OVA


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 1, 2016)

The Lion King in Arabic


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 1, 2016)

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter


----------



## Tempest (Jun 1, 2016)

good burger


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jun 1, 2016)

Silence of the lambs


----------



## Somar (Jun 1, 2016)

Super Mario Bros the movie


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 1, 2016)

Ponyo


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 1, 2016)

Lion King 2


----------



## Somar (Jun 1, 2016)

defenders of dynatron city the movie


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 2, 2016)

The Madoka Magica trilogy


----------



## MrTroll (Jun 2, 2016)

Mandingo, which should be everybody's favorite movie tbh


----------



## Ponderous Pillock (Jun 2, 2016)

Mandingo


----------



## Overcast (Jun 2, 2016)

Street Fighter the Movie


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 2, 2016)

...the Resident Evil movies?


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 2, 2016)

Persona 4: the Animation


----------



## Somar (Jun 2, 2016)

Young Mr Lincoln


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 3, 2016)

My Neighbors the Yamadas


----------



## GV 998 (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm gonna say "Glen or Glenda"

PULL ZE STRING!


----------



## Somar (Jun 3, 2016)

transformers revenge of the fallen


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 3, 2016)

Howl's Moving Castle


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 3, 2016)

The Little Mermaid (am I doing it right?)


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 3, 2016)

Hellboy


----------



## Overcast (Jun 4, 2016)

Home on the Range


----------



## Fallensaint (Jun 4, 2016)

Scorpion King.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 4, 2016)

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2016)

Chicken Little


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 4, 2016)

Ride Along 2


----------



## Somar (Jun 4, 2016)

the lion guard


----------



## Overcast (Jun 4, 2016)

Tentacolino


----------



## Somar (Jun 4, 2016)

silent hill revelation


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2016)

Wolf Children Ame and Yuki


----------



## Cucumber (Jun 4, 2016)

Ponyo


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2016)

Last Tango in Paris


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 8, 2016)

Straight Outta Compton


----------



## Somar (Jun 8, 2016)

Ratatoing


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 8, 2016)

My Little Pony: Equestria Girls


----------



## Overcast (Jun 8, 2016)

Beethoven


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 8, 2016)

The Scorpion King.


----------



## Ruin (Jun 8, 2016)

Waterboy


----------



## Hat (Jun 8, 2016)

_Caligula_


----------



## Tempest (Jun 8, 2016)

_blackhat_


----------



## Hat (Jun 8, 2016)

_Star Wars Holiday Special_


----------



## Somar (Jun 8, 2016)

where the dead go to die


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 8, 2016)

Baby Geniuses


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 8, 2016)

The Devil's Advocate


----------



## Pandas Galore (Jun 8, 2016)

The Lion King 2


----------



## nyess (Jun 8, 2016)

Citizen Kane


----------



## Coldgrip (Jun 8, 2016)

Superman IV


----------



## Somar (Jun 8, 2016)

batman and robin


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 8, 2016)

Dragonball


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 8, 2016)

Good Burger


----------



## Rabbit Bones (Jun 8, 2016)

Spy Kids


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Jun 8, 2016)

Human Centipede II


----------



## Army Burger (Jun 8, 2016)

Office Space


----------



## AnotherForumUser (Jun 8, 2016)

Super Size Me


----------



## cypocraphy (Jun 8, 2016)

The Lost Boys


----------



## Somar (Jun 8, 2016)

the outsiders


----------



## Apocalypso (Jun 8, 2016)

Fred the Movie


----------



## Somar (Jun 8, 2016)

disaster movie


----------



## c-no (Jun 9, 2016)

Dragonball Evolution


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 9, 2016)

Blue Seagull


----------



## darkstar0854 (Jun 9, 2016)

The Room.


----------



## Ravelord (Jun 10, 2016)

Rear Window


----------



## darkstar0854 (Jun 10, 2016)

Ravelord said:


> Rear Window



:9001: That's really close, actually.

As for you, probably Manos: The Hands of Fate.


----------



## Bogs (Jun 10, 2016)

Dark Star


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 10, 2016)

Goodfellas


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 10, 2016)

The Cruel Sea


----------



## The Dude (Jun 10, 2016)

Either Abraham Lincoln: Vampire Hunter...or Dog Fucker with Linda Lovelace.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 14, 2016)

Shortbus


----------



## lolwut (Jun 14, 2016)

Ultramarines


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 14, 2016)

some Veggietales thing


----------



## Somar (Jun 14, 2016)

strawberry shortcake the glimmerberry ball movie


----------



## darkstar0854 (Jun 14, 2016)

Super Mario Bros.


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 14, 2016)

Ghost in the Shell


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 14, 2016)

Kimba The White Lion


----------



## Abethedemon (Jun 15, 2016)

Ultramarines: the Movie


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 15, 2016)

lolwut said:


> Ultramarines





Abethedemon said:


> Ultramarines: the Movie


Nice try boys. I've never seen it.

@Abethedemon W. as an example of how to be a shite president and NOT get shot, you dozy twat.


----------



## The Dude (Jun 16, 2016)

Cop Dog


----------



## Somar (Jun 16, 2016)

The Big Lebowski


----------



## Ntwadumela (Jun 16, 2016)

The Cat Returns


----------



## Shibaru (Jun 3, 2019)

National Lampoon’s Vacation


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Jun 3, 2019)

Double Penetration (The Directors Cut)...


----------



## kadoink (Jun 3, 2019)

Gay Niggas from outer space


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 3, 2019)

M


----------



## Somar (Jun 3, 2019)

The Phantom Blood movie.


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jun 3, 2019)

Caligula


----------



## Delta Δ (Jun 3, 2019)

Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Jun 3, 2019)

Falling Down


----------



## Super Color Up (Jun 3, 2019)

Spirited Away


----------



## The Qbe (Jun 3, 2019)

Brokeback mountain


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 4, 2019)

Shortbus: The Search for the Female Orgasm.


----------



## PL 001 (Jun 4, 2019)

Bubba-Ho-Tep


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2019)

The Road


----------



## Shiawase (Jun 4, 2019)

Waking Life


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 4, 2019)

Rings


----------



## Rick Pratt (Jun 4, 2019)

some 2000s film with generic pop punk music and bad CGI Animation


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jun 4, 2019)

Rick Pratt said:


> some 2000s film with generic pop punk music and bad CGI Animation



"Bad news tour"


----------



## Tahoma (Jun 4, 2019)

Pink Flamingos


----------



## Lucifer's Rectum (Jun 4, 2019)

Cool Cat Saves the Kids


----------



## VIVIIXI (Jun 4, 2019)

The Emoji Movie


----------



## Pepito The Cat (Jun 4, 2019)

Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jun 4, 2019)

Sicario


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jun 4, 2019)

Tetsuo's Iron Man


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Jun 4, 2019)

Ghost Dad


----------



## Varisi na Vienea Cadence (Jun 4, 2019)

I Am Legend


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Jun 4, 2019)

The my little pony movie


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 4, 2019)

Enter the Void.


----------



## Sprig of Parsley (Jun 4, 2019)

The Fault In Our Stars


----------



## SugarSyrup (Jun 4, 2019)

Ratatouille


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 4, 2019)

I Claudius


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Jun 5, 2019)

MAPK phosphatase said:


> Enter the Void.



Asshole cheater went thru my posts. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/all-time-favorite-movies.49690/page-4
Actually Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 5, 2019)

16 Candles


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 5, 2019)

A JoJo movie.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 5, 2019)

NARPASSWORD said:


> A JoJo movie.



Aladdin 5: Jafar Might Need Glasses


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Jun 5, 2019)

FLCL



ApatheticViewer said:


> Asshole cheater went thru my posts. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/all-time-favorite-movies.49690/page-4
> Actually Freddy Got Fingered


I swear to God I didn't. I listened to the album in your profile picture for a couple of minutes and thought "The kind of person who likes this probably likes Enter the Void". I just got lucky.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jun 5, 2019)

Backdoor Sluts 9


----------



## PT 940 (Jun 5, 2019)

The Boondock Saints


----------



## Recoil (Jun 5, 2019)

Chappie


----------



## Damocles_Sword (Jun 5, 2019)

The Pest


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 5, 2019)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jun 5, 2019)

Deadpool


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Jun 5, 2019)

Rock and Rule


----------



## W00K #17 (Jun 5, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Rock and Rule



Time bandits


----------



## Vorhtbame (Jun 6, 2019)

W00K #17 said:


> Time bandits



FUTURE WAX

...Er, _War_.  _Future *War*_.


----------



## UE 558 (Jun 6, 2019)

The Warcraft movie


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jun 6, 2019)

purpleboy said:


> The Warcraft movie



The Super Mario Movie


----------



## PT 940 (Jun 6, 2019)

Piss said:


> Man of the Year



The Truman Show


----------



## Recoil (Jun 6, 2019)

District 9 or Gummo


----------



## Tetra (Jun 6, 2019)

Ghost Recon: Alpha


----------



## Count groudon (Jun 6, 2019)

A Serbian film


----------



## Midlife Sperglord (Jun 7, 2019)

Debbie Does Dallas


----------



## Gordon Cole (Oct 16, 2019)

Hellraiser


----------



## Tempest (Oct 16, 2019)

Eraserhead


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Oct 16, 2019)

The 1931 Dracula film.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 16, 2019)

Watchmen


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 17, 2019)

Any of those Robert Zemeckis movies with the creepy mocap cartoon people.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 17, 2019)

Harry and the Hendersons


----------



## The Cunting Death (Oct 17, 2019)

Coraline (?)


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Oct 17, 2019)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Harry and the Hendersons


Oh jeez oh man I totally wasn't expecting that one.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 17, 2019)

The shape of Water


----------



## ScamL Likely (Oct 17, 2019)

Plan 9 From Outer Space


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Oct 17, 2019)

Jerry MacGuire - Show Me the Money!


----------



## Vlinny-kun (Oct 17, 2019)

Cats and Dogs 2


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 18, 2019)

Spaceballs


----------



## Tempest (Oct 18, 2019)

They Live


----------



## Somar (Oct 18, 2019)

Poltergeist


----------



## Pope Negro Joe the XIIIth (Oct 18, 2019)

Look Who's Talking


----------



## Jmz_33 (Oct 18, 2019)

Attack of the killer tomatoes 2


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 18, 2019)

Howard the Duck


----------



## Somar (Oct 18, 2019)

Vampires suck


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Oct 18, 2019)

Princess  Mononoke


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 18, 2019)

The Super Mario Bros. Movie.


----------



## Terrified of Snakes (Oct 20, 2019)

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Oct 20, 2019)

White Nigger


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2019)

The Birth of a Nation (1915)


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 20, 2019)

A Clockwork Orange or IT


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2019)

O Brother Where Art Thou?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Oct 20, 2019)

Big money hustlas


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Big money hustlas



Tombstone


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 20, 2019)

Food Fight, obviously.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2019)

La Blue Girl Returns


----------



## CheezzyMach (Oct 20, 2019)

Cardcaptor Sakura: The Movie


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2019)

Ernest Goes To Hell: The Final Ernest


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 20, 2019)

Wicked City


----------



## ApatheticViewer (Oct 20, 2019)

Nightmare on elm street 4: Dream Master


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 20, 2019)

Rashomon.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 20, 2019)

Pootie Tang


----------



## I Love Beef (Oct 20, 2019)

IT


----------



## Somar (Oct 20, 2019)

End of Evangelion


----------



## Tempest (Oct 20, 2019)

steamboy


----------



## Sundae (Oct 20, 2019)

The Secret of Kells


----------



## whatever I feel like (Oct 20, 2019)

Plague Dogs


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 21, 2019)

Wild Wild West


----------



## Somar (Oct 21, 2019)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Pina Colada (Oct 21, 2019)

Your Name


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 21, 2019)

Blue Velvet


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Oct 21, 2019)

Freddy vs Jason.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 21, 2019)

kingdom of heaven


----------



## Timmy Testicles (Oct 21, 2019)

clerks


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Oct 21, 2019)

spirited away


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 21, 2019)

The Karate Kid


----------



## Tempest (Oct 21, 2019)

Goldeneye


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 21, 2019)

My Little Pony: Equestria Girls


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 21, 2019)

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 21, 2019)

Young Frankenstein.


----------



## The Sauce Boss (Oct 21, 2019)

Goldeneye


----------



## Alex Krycek (Oct 21, 2019)

Unsung Heroes (DPRK)


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 21, 2019)

The Garbage Pail Kids Movie


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 21, 2019)

Ernest Rides Again


----------



## LolRaccoon (Oct 21, 2019)

Killer Klowns from Outer Space


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Oct 21, 2019)

The Human Centipede 2 (Full Sequence).


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 22, 2019)

Barbie Swan Princess


----------



## TiggerNits (Oct 22, 2019)

JambledUpWords said:


> Barbie Swan Princess



Garbage Pail Kids


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 22, 2019)

Space Jam


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 22, 2019)

The goonies


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 22, 2019)

The Matrix


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 22, 2019)

Lolita


----------



## Recoil (Oct 22, 2019)

Cruel Intentions.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Oct 22, 2019)

Six String Samurai


----------



## Tempest (Oct 22, 2019)

The birds


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 22, 2019)

The Grudge-the American remake


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Oct 22, 2019)

Salo: The 120 Days of Sodom.


----------



## Vampirella (Oct 22, 2019)

Sorority Babes in the Slimeball Bowl-O-Rama.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Oct 22, 2019)

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 22, 2019)

Dear White People


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 22, 2019)

Jersey Girl


----------



## Marco Fucko (Oct 22, 2019)

Nightmare on Elm Street 3.


----------



## Niggernerd (Oct 22, 2019)

Air bud


----------



## SirQuicksand (Oct 22, 2019)

Paprika


----------



## JambledUpWords (Oct 22, 2019)

Ant Man


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 23, 2019)

Road Trip


----------



## Syaoran Li (Oct 25, 2019)

The English Patient


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 29, 2019)

Syaoran Li said:


> The English Patient



End of Evangelion.


----------



## Tempest (Oct 29, 2019)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Oct 29, 2019)

Big Fish


----------



## Somar (Oct 29, 2019)

Halloween 3


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 29, 2019)

Fatal Fury: The Motion Picture


----------



## Jebu Nagazi (Oct 29, 2019)

Pocahontas (the Disney version).


----------



## Monika H. (Oct 29, 2019)

The Interview


----------



## Foltest (Oct 29, 2019)

Dark City


----------



## A Grey Cat (Oct 30, 2019)

King Lear


----------



## Shokaract (Oct 30, 2019)

James and the Giant Peach.


----------



## オウム 2 (Oct 30, 2019)

The live-action Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles movie.


----------



## Scarlett Johansson (Oct 30, 2019)

Ichi the Killer


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Oct 30, 2019)

The Haunted Mansion.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Oct 30, 2019)

Spawn.


----------



## deeman (Nov 6, 2019)

The heroic Legend of Arislan.


----------



## Rabidcolombian (Nov 7, 2019)

Where the dead go to die


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 7, 2019)

The Room


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Nov 7, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> The Room



My Neighbor Totoro.


----------



## Somar (Nov 8, 2019)

van helsing


----------



## AsbestosFlaygon (Nov 9, 2019)

Cardcaptor Sakura: The Movie


----------



## Revo (Nov 9, 2019)

south park the movie


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 9, 2019)

Reefer Madness.


----------



## FeverGlitch (Nov 9, 2019)

Cuck


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Nov 9, 2019)

Hardcore Henry


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Nov 9, 2019)

Your name


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Nov 10, 2019)

Interview With The Vampire. 
(I'm nice enough not to say Queen Of The Damned which also had Lestat.)


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Nov 10, 2019)

Iron Man 2008.


----------



## behavioral swamp thang (Dec 23, 2019)

Spirited Away


----------



## snailslime (Dec 23, 2019)

superbad


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Dec 23, 2019)

Shoah (1985)


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 23, 2019)

History of the World, pt. 1


----------



## Alpacawitz (Dec 23, 2019)

The Greasy Strangler


----------



## Shibaru (Dec 23, 2019)

Grumpy Cat: The Movie


----------



## MemeGray (Dec 23, 2019)

Cars 2


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 23, 2019)

Captain Marvel


----------



## softsleeper (Dec 24, 2019)

Madoka Magica (Any of the movies)


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Dec 24, 2019)

Scary Movie 2


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Dec 24, 2019)

Braveheart 
Freeeeeeeeeddommmmmmmm!


----------



## Spiteful Crow (Dec 24, 2019)

Little Miss Sunshine


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 24, 2019)

The Blues Brothers


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Dec 25, 2019)

Heavy Metal


----------



## BajaBlaster (Dec 25, 2019)

Some black comedy


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 25, 2019)

Pokemon: the first movie


----------



## StarDog (Dec 25, 2019)

The End of Evangelion


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Dec 25, 2019)

Alpha and Omega series


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 25, 2019)

Ashens and the Quest for the Gamechild


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 25, 2019)

Withnail & I


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Dec 25, 2019)

Akira


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 25, 2019)

Gyo


----------



## snailslime (Dec 25, 2019)

revenge of the nerds


----------



## Monika H. (Dec 25, 2019)

something Disney


----------



## Tempest (Dec 25, 2019)

winter sonata


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Dec 25, 2019)

Tempest said:


> winter sonata



Some french shit


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Dec 27, 2019)

Nekromantik


----------



## JektheDumbass (Dec 27, 2019)

La Blue Girl: Revenge of the Shikima Realm


----------



## Sexy Peach Emoji (Dec 27, 2019)

Dr. No


----------



## Foltest (Dec 27, 2019)

American psycho


----------



## BajaBlaster (Dec 27, 2019)

One of the Lord Of The Rings movies


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 27, 2019)

Fatal Fury: The Motion Picture


----------



## Pissmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

Disturbia


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 30, 2019)

Easy Rider


----------



## Tempest (Dec 31, 2019)

Free State of Jones


----------



## Rokko (Dec 31, 2019)

Wayne´s World


----------



## LullerDerbyRollin (Dec 31, 2019)

I'd bet money on a documentary of Elvis.


----------



## GentooGuy (Dec 31, 2019)

A Boy and His Dog


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 31, 2019)

Two Mules For Sister Sara


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Dec 31, 2019)

Glory.


----------



## Imperialist #348 (Dec 31, 2019)

Sucker Punch


----------



## Wraith (Dec 31, 2019)

Seven Samurai


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Dec 31, 2019)

The Matrix


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Dec 31, 2019)

Neon Genesis Evangelion


----------



## MasterCylinder (Dec 31, 2019)

Animal Farm


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 9, 2020)

The brave little toaster.


----------



## Tempest (Jan 9, 2020)

Vampire Hunter D


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 9, 2020)

Tempest said:


> Vampire Hunter D



Are we talking original or bloodlust?

Also: the big lebowski.


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 9, 2020)

Twilight


----------



## edboy (Jan 9, 2020)

Beowulf 2007


----------



## cypocraphy (Jan 9, 2020)

BASEketball


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jan 9, 2020)

The Night They Raided Minsky's


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jan 9, 2020)

Interstellar

Because it’s no 2001: A Space Odyseey


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Jan 9, 2020)

I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 10, 2020)

The Lord of the Rings


----------



## Zaryiu (Jan 13, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> The Lord of the Rings


A Serbian Film


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 13, 2020)

Cats (2019)


----------



## Slimy Time (Jan 13, 2020)

DarkWeenix said:


> Cats (2019)


Xmen: Dark Phoenix


----------



## glittercum (Jan 13, 2020)

Clockwork orange


----------



## אΩ+1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Animal Farm


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 14, 2020)

Pi


----------



## Somar (Jan 14, 2020)

napoleon dynamite


----------



## MemeGrey (Jan 15, 2020)

Wild card


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 28, 2020)

X-men: Apocalypse


----------



## Tempest (Jan 28, 2020)

he-man and she-ra christmas special


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 28, 2020)

Revenge of Frankenstein


----------



## Longjack Attack (Jan 28, 2020)

Hotel Transylvania


----------



## Miss Misery (Jan 28, 2020)

Dirty Dancing


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 28, 2020)

Nekromantik


----------



## Spech (Jan 28, 2020)

The Castlevania Netflix show? Perhaps an anime movie?


----------



## Somar (Jan 29, 2020)

The Shaggy Dog


----------



## snailslime (Jan 29, 2020)

Taking Earth


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jan 29, 2020)

The Animatrix


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 29, 2020)

Gayniggers From Outer Space


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 29, 2020)

Spongeknob Squarenuts.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Jan 30, 2020)

Highlander 2:The Quickening


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 30, 2020)

Anchorman


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 30, 2020)

Major Payne


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 30, 2020)

Beavis and Butt-Head Do America


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 31, 2020)

A Serbian Film


----------



## Tempest (Jan 31, 2020)

Troy


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jan 31, 2020)

Gummo


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jan 31, 2020)

The Room


----------



## Ernest Mecklinger (Jan 31, 2020)

Any Studio Ghibli movie.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Jan 31, 2020)

LGH: Die Neue These


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Jan 31, 2020)

Spaceballs


----------



## Tempest (Jan 31, 2020)

Shane


----------



## LilCrimeStatistics (Jan 31, 2020)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jan 31, 2020)

Dirty Harry


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Feb 2, 2020)

Van Helsing


----------



## Somar (Feb 2, 2020)

Cats don't dance


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Feb 2, 2020)

Howl’s Moving Castle


----------



## Wraith (Feb 2, 2020)

Scanners


----------



## Justtocheck (Feb 2, 2020)

NINJA


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 3, 2020)

Deliverance


----------



## Wraith (Feb 3, 2020)

Jungle Fever


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Feb 3, 2020)

Gayniggers From Outer Space


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 4, 2020)

who framed rodger rabbit


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Feb 4, 2020)

Lord of The Rings


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 4, 2020)

the first pokemon movie


----------



## Coelacanth (Feb 4, 2020)

Bram Stoker's Dracula


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 4, 2020)

Tremors


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 4, 2020)

Toy Story


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 4, 2020)

The super mario bros porno featuring ron jeremy


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Feb 5, 2020)

Dracula


----------



## snailslime (Feb 5, 2020)

spirited away?


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 5, 2020)

Casablanca


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Feb 5, 2020)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 5, 2020)

Slappy and the Stinkers


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Feb 5, 2020)

The Legends of the Fall


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 5, 2020)

The it miniseries


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 5, 2020)

lifeforce 1985


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 5, 2020)

The Boondock Saints


----------



## Somar (Feb 5, 2020)

Clerks


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 6, 2020)

Kiki's Magical Delivery


----------



## Wraith (Feb 6, 2020)

Son of Dracula


----------



## Keine (Feb 6, 2020)

Poltergeist


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 6, 2020)

Dead Leaves


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Feb 6, 2020)

The Little Vampire (2000)


----------



## Maskull (Feb 7, 2020)

Robinson Crusoe on Mars.


----------



## ️ronic (Feb 7, 2020)

Manos: The Hands of Fate


----------



## N. Gin (Feb 7, 2020)

A Trip to the Moon


----------



## Dwight Frye (Feb 7, 2020)

Hell Comes to Frogtown


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 9, 2020)

Animal House.


----------



## Slimy Time (Feb 9, 2020)

The Importance of being Earnest.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 10, 2020)

Midori Shoujo Tsubaki


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Feb 10, 2020)

2001 A Space Odyssey


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 10, 2020)

Fraggle rock


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 10, 2020)

THOTHunterAlice said:


> Fraggle rock


Vampire Hunter D or Angel’s Egg.


----------



## Somar (Feb 10, 2020)

Yogi Bear


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Feb 10, 2020)

Lolita


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 10, 2020)

MechanicusAdmin said:


> Lolita


Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets.


----------



## augment (Feb 10, 2020)

Ted


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Feb 10, 2020)

I Spit On Your Grave


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 10, 2020)

Metropolis


----------



## Robert James (Feb 10, 2020)

Abraham Lincoln Vampire Hunter


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 10, 2020)

1984


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 10, 2020)

The good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## snailslime (Feb 10, 2020)

men in black


----------



## Tempest (Feb 10, 2020)

Beetlejuice


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 10, 2020)

Strokemon


----------



## Clown College (Feb 10, 2020)

Interview with a Vampire


----------



## Angel Dust (Feb 10, 2020)

Killer Clowns from Outer Space


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 10, 2020)

So as Above So as Below


----------



## Trapitalism (Feb 10, 2020)

Castle in the Sky.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 11, 2020)

La blue girl


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 12, 2020)

Nosferatu/Count Orlok.


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Feb 12, 2020)

1939 Hunchback of Notre Dame


----------



## Hal (Feb 12, 2020)

The Good, the Bad and the Ugly


----------



## Dom Cruise (Feb 12, 2020)

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Somar (Feb 13, 2020)

Live In Maid


----------



## Irwin M. Felcher (Feb 13, 2020)

Junkers Come Here


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 13, 2020)

Legend of the Overfiend or Heavy Metal


----------



## Not Really Here (Feb 13, 2020)

Gayniggers from Outer Space


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Feb 16, 2020)

I'm Not Here.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Feb 16, 2020)

Full metal jacket


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 16, 2020)

Sonic the hedgehog


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 26, 2020)

Alice in Wonderland (2010)


----------



## Tempest (Feb 26, 2020)

Kubo and the two strings


----------



## The 3rd Hooligan (Feb 26, 2020)

Feed 2005


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 26, 2020)

Spirited away


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Feb 26, 2020)

Perfect Blue


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 26, 2020)

Final Fantasy VII Advent Children


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Feb 26, 2020)

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 26, 2020)

Boy in the striped pajamas


----------



## Coldgrip (Feb 26, 2020)

Anal Gladiators 5


----------



## Ralph Barnhardt (Feb 26, 2020)

Little Man Tate


----------



## MAPK phosphatase (Feb 26, 2020)

Oh brother, where art thou?


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 26, 2020)

Cabinet of Dr Calibari


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 26, 2020)

Suspiria


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 26, 2020)

Midori Shoujo Tsubaki


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 27, 2020)

Elsa Shewolf of the SS


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 27, 2020)

Some fucked up wood rocket porno parody like spongeknob squarenuts


----------



## Somar (Feb 27, 2020)

Nacho Libre


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 27, 2020)

Summer wars


----------



## neverendingmidi (Feb 27, 2020)

A Serbian Film


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 27, 2020)

dead girl


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 27, 2020)

Cannibal Holocaust


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 27, 2020)

green inferno


----------



## オウム 2 (Feb 27, 2020)

The Toxic Avenger


----------



## Pee Cola (Feb 27, 2020)

Harold & Kumar go to White Castle


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 27, 2020)

passion of christ


----------



## Hate (Feb 27, 2020)

Frozen 2


----------



## Chad Nasty (Feb 27, 2020)

Clerks


----------



## acmeurquhart (Feb 27, 2020)

Gayniggers from Outer Space


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 27, 2020)

Star babes


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 27, 2020)

Heathers


----------



## Tempest (Feb 27, 2020)

Sonic fan film


----------



## The Cunting Death (Feb 27, 2020)

I Killed My Lesbian Wife, Hung Her on a Meat Hook, and Now I Have a Three-Picture Deal at Disney


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 27, 2020)

Trash Humpers


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Feb 28, 2020)

The Original Ghost Busters


----------



## DrJonesHat (Mar 1, 2020)

Star Trek: Nemesis


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 1, 2020)

The room


----------



## Muzzilicious (Mar 1, 2020)

digimon


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 1, 2020)

Hillary's America


----------



## augment (Mar 1, 2020)

To kill a mockinbird


----------



## Tempest (Mar 1, 2020)

conan the barbarian


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 2, 2020)

eyes without a face


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 2, 2020)

Some weird arthouse film.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 2, 2020)

Sonic the vadgehog


----------



## Niggaplease (Mar 2, 2020)

Some yaoi hentai featuring cross dressing


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 2, 2020)

Ninja scroll just because of the geisha fucking scene


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 2, 2020)

THOTHunterAlice said:


> Ninja scroll just because of the geisha fucking scene


Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Wraith (Mar 2, 2020)

Berenstain Bears porn parody


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 2, 2020)

Heavy metal


----------



## Dank (Mar 2, 2020)

A serbian film


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 2, 2020)

Some fucked up snuff film


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Mar 26, 2020)

Fight Club


----------



## spencer reid (Mar 26, 2020)

Some anime film like wolf children


----------



## Crocketron (Mar 26, 2020)

Salo: 120 days of Sodom


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Mar 26, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> Salo: 120 days of Sodom


Conan the Destroyer


----------



## Invade Canada (Mar 26, 2020)

Annihilation


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Mar 28, 2020)

hard boiled.


----------



## Leaf-eon (Mar 28, 2020)

Super size me


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 28, 2020)

Teeth


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Mar 29, 2020)

Gods of Egypt


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Mar 29, 2020)

Legend of the Overfiend


----------



## AnaV (May 21, 2020)

Ju-On: The Grudge


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 21, 2020)

AnaV said:


> Ju-On: The Grudge


Total Recall, 1990 film.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 21, 2020)

Rock Dog


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 21, 2020)

Scott Pilgrim vs. the World


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (May 21, 2020)

Mission Impossible 3


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 21, 2020)

Cool Hand Luke


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 21, 2020)

Howl's moving castle


----------



## Brain Power (May 21, 2020)

Kinky Boots


----------



## Niggernerd (May 21, 2020)

The leprechaun back 2 da hood.


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 21, 2020)

summer wars


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 21, 2020)

Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Monika H. (May 21, 2020)

Pocoyo


----------



## Tempest (May 21, 2020)

she's all that


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 21, 2020)

Brazil


----------



## Rinny. (May 21, 2020)

*ICE* ADOLESCENCE


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 21, 2020)

Ratatouille


----------



## Salad Dodger (May 21, 2020)

Willy Wonka and The Chocolate factory (original Gene Wilder version).


----------



## Brain Power (May 21, 2020)

Foodfight


----------



## Fishious Rend (May 22, 2020)

Brain Power said:


> Foodfight


Evangelion 3.0


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 22, 2020)

Shark Tale


----------



## Exist0 (May 22, 2020)

Vomit gore trilogy


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 22, 2020)

It


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 22, 2020)

the host


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 22, 2020)

Die Hard


----------



## Tempest (May 22, 2020)

care bears


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 22, 2020)

snow white and the huntsman


----------



## Lavarising (May 22, 2020)

Rocky Horror


----------



## Coelacanth (May 22, 2020)

Labyrinth


----------



## Lavarising (May 22, 2020)

Jurassic Park


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 22, 2020)

dark crystal


----------



## Pee Wee Herman (May 22, 2020)

Trigun: Badlands Rumble


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 22, 2020)

LaLa Land


----------



## Timmy Testicles (May 22, 2020)

scott pilgrim vs the world


----------



## The Husbando Collector (May 22, 2020)

Doug: the first movie


----------



## Brain Power (May 22, 2020)

A Fantastic Woman


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 22, 2020)

The Day The Clown Cried


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 22, 2020)

Bad Boys, 1995


Doctor Eradicate said:


> The Day The Clown Cried


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 22, 2020)

The Fox and the Hound


----------



## Baseton Repillé (May 22, 2020)

Boku no pico


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (May 23, 2020)

Riki-oh the story of Riki.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 23, 2020)

Akira


----------



## Orion Balls (May 23, 2020)

Treasure Planet


----------



## Crocketron (May 25, 2020)

Felix the cat


----------



## The Last Stand (May 25, 2020)

Sailor Moon: The Movie


----------



## Tempest (May 25, 2020)

whatever happened to baby jane


----------



## Officer Eradicate (May 25, 2020)

the fault in our stars


----------



## TheRedBaron (May 26, 2020)

Street Fighter


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 26, 2020)

Full metal Jacket


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 26, 2020)

FluffyTehFennekin said:


> Full metal Jacket


Tekkonkinkreet


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 26, 2020)

Zootopia


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 28, 2020)

Fox and the Hound


----------



## Cedric_Eff (May 28, 2020)

Uncanny Valley said:


> Fox and the Hound


Waterworld, Extended cut


----------



## babaGAReeb (May 28, 2020)

winnie teh pooh


----------



## Leaf-eon (May 28, 2020)

Adolf Hitler: Greatest story never told


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (May 28, 2020)

Finding Nemo


----------



## The Husbando Collector (Jun 1, 2020)

Dirty Harry


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 1, 2020)

Nosferatu


----------



## Book Thief (Jun 1, 2020)

Street Fighter: The Movie.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 1, 2020)

the ninth gate


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 1, 2020)

Les Miserables


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 1, 2020)

Wayne's World


----------



## Somar (Jun 2, 2020)

Super Mario Bros


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 3, 2020)

Spirited Away


----------



## Reynard (Jun 6, 2020)

Pokemon: The Movie


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 6, 2020)

Noah's Ark (Juan Pablo Buscarini's film)


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 10, 2020)

The Ring


----------



## Tempest (Jun 10, 2020)

Nausicaa of the Valley of the Wind


----------



## Somar (Jun 10, 2020)

Poltergeist (2015)


----------



## Begemot (Jun 10, 2020)

Adam Sandler's ' Jack and Jill'


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 10, 2020)

A Talking Cat!?!


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 10, 2020)

Bionicle: the legend reborn


----------



## soy_king (Jun 11, 2020)

Zootopia


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 11, 2020)

Cuck


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 11, 2020)

Bartok the Magnificent


----------



## Kamov Ka-52 (Jun 11, 2020)

The Room


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 11, 2020)

Crocodile dundee


----------



## Tempest (Jun 11, 2020)

x men 3


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 11, 2020)

The Grudge


----------



## Somar (Jun 11, 2020)

a river runs through it


----------



## SparklyFetuses (Jun 11, 2020)

Cardcaptor Sakura Movie 2: The Sealed Card


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 11, 2020)

Kung Fu Panda


----------



## Wraith (Jun 11, 2020)

Pron parody of a Steel Magnolias x Driving Miss Daisy crossover narrated by Solid Snake, David Hayter.
...
Some juju fruits in the back.
...
I ate all the black and red ones.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 11, 2020)

Donnie Darko


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 11, 2020)

John carpenters the thing


----------



## Ascendancy0 (Jun 12, 2020)

Hannibal Rising.


----------



## Crocketron (Jun 12, 2020)

Cannibal ferox


----------



## orelpuppington (Jun 12, 2020)

ghost in the shell


----------



## cockle (Jun 12, 2020)

Watership Down


----------



## Matthew216 (Jun 12, 2020)

.......oh dude!
Really?!


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 12, 2020)

David Lynch's The Alphabet


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 16, 2020)

Die Hard


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 16, 2020)

My Neighbor Totoro


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 16, 2020)

movie 43


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Jun 16, 2020)

Deadpool vs. Kingpin


----------



## Reynard (Jun 16, 2020)

Evangelion something.  Idk what the movies are.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 16, 2020)

Robin Hood


----------



## IceCreamForCrow (Jun 16, 2020)

The Oogieloves in the Big Balloon Adventure


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (Jun 16, 2020)

Terminator 2


----------



## IceCreamForCrow (Jun 16, 2020)

Triumph of the will


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 16, 2020)

Blade Runner


----------



## IceCreamForCrow (Jun 16, 2020)

Just the turtle scene of cannibal holocaust


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 17, 2020)

Napoleon Dynamite


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 17, 2020)

Jin-Roh: The Wolf Brigade


----------



## Somar (Jun 18, 2020)

Sailor Moon R The Movie


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jun 18, 2020)

Cardcaptor Sakura The Movie.


----------



## Tempest (Jun 18, 2020)

antz


----------



## Somar (Jun 18, 2020)

Sex and the City 2


----------



## msd (Jun 19, 2020)

Garden of words


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 19, 2020)

Blade Runner 2049


----------



## Somar (Jun 19, 2020)

Dolittle


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 19, 2020)

Mean Girls


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 19, 2020)

We're Back! A Dinosaur Story


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 19, 2020)

Watchmen


----------



## Curt Sibling (Jun 19, 2020)

Cloverfield


----------



## Leaf-eon (Jun 20, 2020)

Mars Attacks!


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Jun 20, 2020)

Shortbus


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 20, 2020)

Grandma's Boy


----------



## Quoookie (Jun 24, 2020)

Caligula


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jun 24, 2020)

Tucker and Dale vs Evil


----------



## Baseton Repillé (Jun 24, 2020)

Triumph of the Will


----------



## MemeGrey (Jun 24, 2020)

Lost in translation


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Jun 25, 2020)

Catwoman


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 25, 2020)

The Fifth Element, but you really just remember Leeloo.


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jun 25, 2020)

James bond


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jun 25, 2020)

Sucker Punch


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jun 25, 2020)

Dead Presidents


----------



## Crabbed Hams (Jul 4, 2020)

The Patriot


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 10, 2020)

Superbad


----------



## User names must be unique (Jul 10, 2020)

Zootopia


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jul 10, 2020)

I Am Legend.


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 10, 2020)

_Birth of a Nation _(1915)


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 10, 2020)

What's Eating Gilbert Grape


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 10, 2020)

Fat Albert


----------



## Medical Hawaii (Jul 10, 2020)

Balto, but in a deviant sort of way


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 10, 2020)

Gremlins


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jul 10, 2020)

albertbrown26 said:


> Gremlins


All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 10, 2020)

The Jungle Book


----------



## Damien Thorne (Jul 11, 2020)

Caligula Reincarnated As Hitler


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 15, 2020)

The Goonies


----------



## Wraith (Jul 16, 2020)

Blazing Saddles


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 16, 2020)

Star Wars


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jul 16, 2020)

Sensual Femboy Domination Erotic Hyperforce Go


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 20, 2020)

The Fault in our Stars


----------



## Creep3r (Jul 29, 2020)

Pokemon 2000


----------



## Clovis (Jul 29, 2020)

Jurassic Park


----------



## RomanesEuntDomus (Jul 29, 2020)

Freaked


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Jul 29, 2020)

G Force


----------



## ICameToBooli (Jul 31, 2020)

Titanic: The Legend Goes On


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Aug 1, 2020)

Moomins on the Riviera


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 1, 2020)

Garfield the movie


----------



## Somar (Aug 1, 2020)

Mrs. Doubtfire


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 1, 2020)

Mean Girls


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Aug 1, 2020)

Freddy Got Fingered


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 1, 2020)

white chicks


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 2, 2020)

The Jungle book the 2016 version


----------



## pikagutz (Aug 2, 2020)

Leprechaun: Back 2 Da Hood


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 2, 2020)

Cronenburg’s remake of _The Fly._


----------



## pikagutz (Aug 2, 2020)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Cronenburg’s remake of _The Fly._


Not my absolute favorite but I do love it!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 2, 2020)

tetsuo the iron man


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 2, 2020)

Steel Magnolias


----------



## Leaf-eon (Aug 2, 2020)

Song of the south


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 2, 2020)

Tusk


----------



## Somar (Aug 2, 2020)

School of Rock


----------



## ｃｈｌｏｒｉｎｅ (Aug 2, 2020)

Cardcaptor Sakura: The Movie


----------



## Big Bad Wart (Aug 2, 2020)

Kids (1995)


----------



## Thumb Butler (Aug 2, 2020)

Big Fat Chicks Big Black Dicks (2010)


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 3, 2020)

Diary of a wimpy kid


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Aug 3, 2020)

Gekijouban Sekaiichi hatsukoi: Yokozawa Takafumi no baai


----------



## Gentleman Gamer (Aug 3, 2020)

2001: A Space Odyssey


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 3, 2020)

Interstellar


----------



## Somar (Aug 3, 2020)

Good Burger


----------



## nekrataal (Aug 3, 2020)

Air bud


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Aug 3, 2020)

niconiconecro said:


> Air bud


Dead man on campus


----------



## Army Burger (Aug 3, 2020)

Robocop


----------



## PinstripeLuns (Aug 3, 2020)

Good Burger


----------



## Stormy Daniel's Lawyer (Aug 3, 2020)

Eat Pray Love


----------



## Brain Power (Aug 3, 2020)

Brokeback Mountain


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 3, 2020)

Get Out!


----------



## TitanWest (Aug 3, 2020)

Danganronpa 3D Electric Boogaloo


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 3, 2020)

The Penguins of Madagascar


----------



## Somar (Aug 3, 2020)

I want my sex back


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Aug 3, 2020)

Strange Magic


----------



## Somar (Aug 3, 2020)

ED EDD N EDDY'S Big Picture Show


----------



## Crankenstein (Aug 10, 2020)

Holy Mountain.


----------



## Tempest (Aug 10, 2020)

batman mask of the phantasm


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 10, 2020)

Body of evidence


----------



## FluffyTehFennekin (Aug 10, 2020)

Friday the 13th


----------



## Titos (Aug 14, 2020)

Lars and The Real Girl


----------



## IceCreamForCrow (Oct 23, 2020)

Leaving Las Vegas


----------



## Dwight Frye (Oct 23, 2020)

Birdemic


----------



## neverendingmidi (Oct 23, 2020)

Ishtar


----------



## IPman (Oct 24, 2020)

Maleficent


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 24, 2020)

Kung-Fu Hustle


----------



## Crocketron (Oct 25, 2020)

happiness


----------



## Sarah Connor (Oct 25, 2020)

Crocketron said:


> happiness


The Shape Of Water


----------



## Gutpuke (Oct 25, 2020)

Boss Nigger


----------



## TFT-A9 (Oct 25, 2020)

Probably some Tim Burton movie


----------



## Heckler1 (Oct 25, 2020)

Charlie the Lonesome Cougar


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Oct 25, 2020)

Legally Blonde 2


----------



## Begemot (Oct 25, 2020)

Zootopia


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Apr 21, 2021)

Begemot said:


> Zootopia


Visitor Q


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 21, 2021)

Cool Cat Saves the Kids.


----------



## Cow-Chan (Apr 21, 2021)

This Means War


----------



## Somar (Apr 21, 2021)

Barnyard


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 21, 2021)

Sailor Moon R: the Movie


----------



## TheClorax (Apr 21, 2021)

Tenacious D and the Pick of Destiny


----------



## Not Really Here (Apr 21, 2021)

Heavy Metal


----------



## A Grey Cat (Apr 27, 2021)

oooh tough one...ummm is it? tron uprising?


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 27, 2021)

Day of the Dead?


----------



## Tad Loaf (Apr 27, 2021)

Kamikaze Girls


----------



## Delicious Result (May 1, 2021)

a Pokemon Movie


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 1, 2021)

Project: ALF


----------



## neverendingmidi (May 1, 2021)

Tootsie


----------



## The Real Me (May 1, 2021)

Obviously, The Never Ending Story.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 1, 2021)

Showgirls


----------



## Internet_Loner (May 1, 2021)

Anchorman?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 1, 2021)

Napoleon Dynamite?


----------



## Jabroni (May 1, 2021)

Garfield: A tail of two kitties?


----------



## Troonologist PhD (May 1, 2021)

Silent Hill


----------



## gigglemilk (May 1, 2021)

animal house


----------



## Jabroni (May 1, 2021)

Troonologist PhD said:


> Silent Hill


I liked that movie a lot surprisingly.

the Truman show?


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (May 1, 2021)

Repo!: The Genetic Opera


----------



## TheClorax (May 2, 2021)

Mighty Morphin’ Power Rangers: The Movie


----------



## Jeff Boomhauer (May 3, 2021)

The 1994, unreleased version of The Fantastic Four


----------



## Meat Target (May 3, 2021)

Beavis and Butthead Do America


----------



## Garfield69 (May 17, 2021)

Cuties


----------



## Gutpuke (May 17, 2021)

The Angry Birds Movie


----------



## Overcast (May 17, 2021)

Carrie


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Jun 18, 2021)

Overcast said:


> Carrie


Twister


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Jun 18, 2021)

Sharknado 4


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 18, 2021)

The Karate Kid.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (Jun 18, 2021)

Silent night, Deadly night part 2


----------



## Pargon (Jun 18, 2021)

Silent Hill: Revelations 3D, aka SHR3D


----------



## atleast3letterslong (Jun 18, 2021)

Blade Runner


----------



## Max Doof (Jun 18, 2021)

Berserk Golden Age Trilogy


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 19, 2021)

John Dies at the End


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 19, 2021)

fargo


----------



## MrJokerRager (Jun 20, 2021)

Caspar the friendly ghost.


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jun 20, 2021)

Kung Pow: Enter the Fist


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jun 20, 2021)

Mr. and Mrs. Smith


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 21, 2021)

The Passion of the Christ


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 21, 2021)

Fight Iczer One


----------



## Bastard_Call (Jun 22, 2021)

Halloween 3: Season of the Witch


----------



## Aunt Marge (Jun 22, 2021)

Dark Knight


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 25, 2021)

troll (has a character named harry potter in it, was made 11 years before the first book)


----------



## Pina Colada (Jun 26, 2021)

Pieces


----------



## A Grey Cat (Jun 26, 2021)

Hello kitty OvA


----------



## Gutpuke (Jun 26, 2021)

Frankenstein 1910


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jun 26, 2021)

Halloween


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Sep 12, 2021)

Transformers


----------



## NaggotFigger (Sep 12, 2021)

Clannad movie


----------



## Gutpuke (Sep 12, 2021)

The Banana Splits Movie


----------



## SSj_Ness (Sep 13, 2021)

The Nightmare Before Christmas.


----------



## Obie (Sep 13, 2021)

I Eat Your Skin.


----------



## Marshall the Dalmatian (Dec 6, 2021)

Full Metal Jacket


----------



## salvuserit (Dec 6, 2021)

Freddie got fingered.


----------



## Francesco Dellamorte (Dec 6, 2021)

Ikiru


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Dec 6, 2021)

Caddyshack II


----------



## Liber Pater (Dec 6, 2021)

Falling Down


----------



## Syaoran Li (Dec 6, 2021)

It's A Wonderful Life


----------



## Wormy (Dec 6, 2021)

Walk the Line


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Dec 7, 2021)

Train to Busan


----------



## Gutpuke (Dec 7, 2021)

The Town That Dreaded Sundown


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Dec 7, 2021)

The Faculty


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Dec 14, 2021)

Babe: Pig in the City


----------



## CyberGoyim (Apr 28, 2022)

_DuckTales: The Movie_


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 28, 2022)

Gozu


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 28, 2022)

Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## Pargon (Apr 28, 2022)

Leonard Part VI


----------



## Chump (Apr 28, 2022)

Jin-Roh The Wolf Brigade


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 28, 2022)

Christmas with the Krumps.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 28, 2022)

The X-Files movie.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (Apr 28, 2022)

Marley and Me


----------



## Miss Misery (Apr 28, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Marley and Me


Ben (the Crispin Glover version)


----------



## FinnSven (Apr 28, 2022)

Hairspray


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 28, 2022)

World War 3 1982


----------



## Frozen in time (Apr 28, 2022)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 28, 2022)

Frozen


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Apr 28, 2022)

Gay niggers from outer space


----------



## Niggersaur (Apr 28, 2022)

Brokeback mountain


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Apr 28, 2022)

Audition


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 28, 2022)

Reefer Madness


----------



## Alex Krycek (Apr 28, 2022)

Rodan


----------



## Chump (Apr 29, 2022)

Pargon said:


> Leonard Part VI


was I a little bit close


----------



## Johnny Salami (Apr 29, 2022)

buck breaking


----------



## N. Gin (Apr 29, 2022)

Turning Red


----------



## FILTH Tourist (Apr 29, 2022)

Tank Girl


----------



## Panzermensch (Apr 29, 2022)

Platoon


----------



## CyberGoyim (Apr 29, 2022)

robot chicken


----------



## Santa Fe Swag (Apr 29, 2022)

Oldboy


----------



## Gutpuke (Apr 29, 2022)

Inchon


----------



## Dillbert (Apr 29, 2022)

buck broke mountain


----------



## Overcast (Apr 29, 2022)

Batman and Robin


----------



## Frozen in time (May 1, 2022)

kissing booth


----------



## Doppelmonger (May 1, 2022)

A cult classic:


----------



## Skitarii (May 1, 2022)

Doppelmonger said:


> A cult classic:
> View attachment 3237661


You look like a retard

Shutter Island


----------



## Frozen in time (May 2, 2022)

a league of their own


----------



## Wraith (May 2, 2022)

Back to the Future, a porn parody.


----------



## Akashic Retard (May 2, 2022)

The Crow


----------



## Astro Loafo (May 2, 2022)

Talladega Nights: The Ballad of Ricky Bobby


----------



## Alex Krycek (May 2, 2022)

Space Jam


----------



## Frozen in time (May 3, 2022)

schindler list


----------



## Johnny Eastwood cash (Jul 7, 2022)

I walk the line


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jul 7, 2022)

Holes


----------



## Wormy (Jul 7, 2022)

Ferngully


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jul 7, 2022)

_*Patriots Day *_


----------



## Anus Lemonade (Jul 7, 2022)

Gladiator


----------



## Alex Krycek (Jul 7, 2022)

It: Chapter 2


----------



## The Cunting Death (Jul 9, 2022)

Spy Hard


----------



## Wormy (Jul 9, 2022)

Scott Pilgrim


----------



## Apochrypha (Jul 9, 2022)

LOtR trilogy


----------



## electrician's apprentice (Jul 9, 2022)

Perfect blue


----------

